# General > Upcoming Events >  Sparrowhawk coming up events

## Cowboy06

World record attempt for centerfire and rimfire. 
13th-15th December 2019
Approx 2000m for center fire and 500m for rimfire. 
Check the Sparrowhawknz website for details.

Rifle Ranch King of the Range
1st-2nd February 2020
Details on the website soon.

Monthly range open day resumes in December. 350m to 4000m
1000-2000m
Check website for details

Check the Facebook page for updates

----------

